

Ask HN: Survey Help (on Social Games) - plinan

Dear HN,<p>Greetings! My team is currently working a new social game project. It's a risky new direction and we created a survey to understand if people will actually be interested in playing it or not. It's a short 5 minute survey about social and mobile games. Will you be so kind and help us out? You don't have to play social games to fill out the survey. If you don't play social games, we'd love to know why not!<p>Link to survey: http://bit.ly/mPoOX7<p>After we collect all the results, we'll make the data public on our blog and I'll post the results here.<p>Thanks!!
======
plinan
Link to survey is here: <http://bit.ly/mPoOX7>

